# Sex with pregnant women - confusing



## DoYouWoo (Jul 19, 2011)

Just wondering how you all handled sex during pregnancy. Our no. 3 is due in a month, and my wife's sex drive has gone through the roof, while mine has gone the other way! The bigger she gets the more I see her as 'Mother-Figure' rather than 'Hot Wife'! She wasn't like this during the last 2 pregnancies - I'm interested in any tips from the ladies or guys on how to handle the situation without making her feel unattractive as she keeps telling me she feels like. I am still affectionate and caring and making sure she's comfortable, etc - I guess I just struggle with seeing her as someone I am taking care of one minute, then suddenly someone who wants to jump me. Jeez those hormones are crazy...


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Have sex with your pregnant wife. lol. There's only a month left. Suck it up. 

My husband and I had sex from the positive pregnancy test to the day I was admitted (which was 3 years ago today  ) Pregnant sex was great for both of us.


----------



## DoYouWoo (Jul 19, 2011)

lol - I have been sucking it up, it's just getting more umm.. challenging the further into the pregnancy she gets - she keeps getting hip cramps, stomach twinges, leg twangs, etc in the middle of sex, like her body is telling her "stop having sex, you're 8 months pregnant", while her hormones are telling her "must. have. sex"... I'm not stressing that much about it, it's more just a funny situation, I guess I just wondered how others coped!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

lol.I remember that. Ughhhh leg cramps right before the big O. Holy crap.

Lots of doggy style, lots of manual stimulation. Quick and dirty. lol.

Congrats on number 3


----------



## DoYouWoo (Jul 19, 2011)

You been spying on us... how did you know how we managed?! :scratchhead:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

DoYouWoo said:


> You been spying on us... how did you know how we managed?! :scratchhead:


lolll I know all. :rofl: Not really. I just had a lot of pregnant sex.


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm fine with sex while pregnant, actually now that I think bout it my sex drive was higher preggers. of course bending backward off the side of the bed isn't going to happen but doggie was def doable.

There was one weird time that during sex my H felt our daughter kick him. Talk about a mood killer (for him, I was used to the kicking and didn't think much of it)


----------



## Lydia (Sep 4, 2011)

When I wasn't sick with morning sickness, sex during pregnancy was great! We didn't have to worry about protection or worry about a pregnancy afterwards.... Additionally, sex alleviated a lot of the pains of pregnancy (endorphins) so I felt GREAT afterwards and very relaxed.


----------

